# 10 year OGF membership club...



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

JamesT still has a few months, but I have seen join dates as early as April 2004.

Sooooooo.....

who's in?

It has been a lot of fun and I am looking forward to the next 10 years!

Thank you and R.I.P. all those members who have passed away. Gone but not forgotten- the memories of good times live on.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Wow, you made me look at my date, 5/7/2004


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I looked at mine too. 4-5-04 I think I was one of the first.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Im just a young pup when you look at mine =(


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

fishingful said:


> I looked at mine too. 4-5-04 I think I was one of the first.


April 5, 2004 was the first day the doors opened. There were 86 member registrations on that first day.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

4-5-4 - isn't that also an engine:B


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy said:


> April 5, 2004 was the first day the doors opened. There were 86 member registrations on that first day.


I believe Ruminator told me about it. I can't remember. I left the other sight that day.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Dang my 10 year has gone an past! Time flies when you're catching feesh!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Also must say I've met a lot of good people on here. Most of my fishing friends, to be exact. Some of my closest buds. Kudos OGF, the Eharmony of the Ohio fishing world


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm in -join date of 4-13-2004 so I must've missed the opening day but came close.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> Also must say I've met a lot of good people on here. Most of my fishing friends, to be exact. Some of my closest buds. Kudos OGF, the Eharmony of the Ohio fishing world


Ill never forget the pic of you in your waders with the miller lite in the chest pocket (I think it was your bday)...or trying to say hi to you and the dunkle while driving 60 mph on riverside drive. One of these days we'll meet up, I look forward to it.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah I was 4/14, early but not the first batch...

Salmonid


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

5/8/2004 for me.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Was an old GFO Member and watched it die. Joined OGF 4-5-04. Lot of changes over the years.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> Was an old GFO Member and watched it die. Joined OGF 4-5-04. Lot of changes over the years.


Ya i was also was with the other site. And joined this site earlier then date appears. But not sure when. Just had a different username then.
I with a few others,mush,aclak,have grown up on this site. 
I remember being on gfo why still in school. An now im 30.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

4/16/2004 for me. It's been a great learning experience! And Free!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

4/10/2004. Made a lot of friends on this site and miss a lot of the people that have either passed on or dont use the site anymore. A lot of changes had to be made to adapt to this new group using the site. A lot more work for us mods nowadays. But somebody's got to do it. Enjoy OGF. It's still one of the best sites on the net.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

wow has it seriously been 10 years? I joined this site when I was 16 years old and in highschool. thats crazy.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

How old is OGF?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy said:


> April 5, 2004 was the first day the doors opened. There were 86 member registrations on that first day.


Lundy posted the date. Shortly after this sight was opened Gofishohio was shut down. Some of the originals made this sight that founded that one. They sold it and the new owner was going to charge to use it. It was always ment to be free. I don't know all the behind the details just the jist of the story.I started visiting GFO shortly after it was open as well.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wow whata thread, making all the old folk come out.lol. me cant join till 2016


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

4/13/2004 And thats about the time it started.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

"user" #63

i just wanted to be with the rest of the cool kids.....

makes you wonder where this site and the internet in general will be in 50 more years....

10 (almost 11) went by PDQ


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

How do you find your join date on mobile?


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Bad Bub said:


> How do you find your join date on mobile?



Go to your profile on the app via people


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't have that...

Edit: I do have that but it still doesn't tell me.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like I was one of the first 86


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

4/9/04 also here... Wow has the time flown. I was in college chasing women, beer, fish, and deer... Not in any particular order. Now I'm all grown up...and now I'm chasing my kids mostly and the old lady if she's feeling frisky...the deer and fish once in awhile but I still enjoy reading the posts in here.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

So how often does the old lady feel frisky Sorry couldnt resist.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

How can you see your join number? I only see the date. Anyone else know what number I was? I remember getting the "PM" to come to the "new" site(ogf). I really enjoyed gofishohio in its heyday. Greed got the best of someone and OGF was born.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Been a long time- Been a lot of fun too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2015)

i was old when we all came over here. guess i'm really old now......sigh


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

We had a good "Orginial Members" thread a year(?) or so back....BTW where the "heck" have you been? Tried to get ahold of you a few years back to no avail, you've missed out on some great Wiper/Saugeye years man


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

4-12-04 for me. I remember getting an email from a member from that other site letting me know when this site was going to be open for business. I have no idea why I wasn't signed up on the first day.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

jake222 said:


> How old is OGF?


11 years old.

That said basically everyone with a join date of April/May 2004 ("Original Members") are actually from another site; GoFishOhio. We all came over after that site started to head south. GoFishOhio had been around since 2001 I think?. So yea, alot of us have had the same screen names/known each other for a long, long time.

There was a guy, "Banker" as I recall, I think he was on GFO too? 

And that GPSSavvyGuy, he was an Original member as well, right?


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

What made GoFishOhio crash?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

jake222 said:


> What made GoFishOhio crash?


Others probably remember it better (I wasn't on much in those days) the internet was NOTHING back then and there was no such thing as advertising and/or advertising revenue, so the owner of GFO started forcing membership dues in order to help pay the bills/make a profit. I guess this didn't sit well with alot of people and a few guys splintered off and formed OGF? (I think thats how it went)

BTW GFO you go to now is the same one I believe, just doesn't have a forum section anymore.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Made me look also. 07-28-2004 Thanks James for making me feel old.  Also made the jump from GFO. Jim Corey of Cripple Creek Bait got me hooked on that site in what seems like the late 90's??? Does anyone know when GFO started?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Lol A.J. I suppose I have had more lives on here than some cats.

I got busy with life. Rebuilding an old house and teaching at a new school every year so far.

I just saw those wiper pics.....yes I have been missing out. In a couple months (knowing you, probably much sooner) they will be pulling drag from your reels. :B Good to be back on ogf and see so many familiar faces.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

You are welcome. To make you feel better "Can I please see your I.D.?"


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

A group of us old GFO mods had a vision that we could do this much better. Approaching 11 years it sure looks like we did it right! Ah, the good old days.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I was surprised to find my date to be 05-25-2004. Time really flies. I have always enjoyed the site. :T John


----------



## mtstringer (Jan 7, 2005)

I just made the club (1/5/2005.) I was directed to OGF from something I read on the ODNR site.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Lewis said:


> A group of us old GFO mods had a vision that we could do this much better. Approaching 10 years it sure looks like we did it right! Ah, the good old days.



I joined on 4/6/2004. Not sure what # user I was.
I was on GFO :ghost: in 1999...I think.

Good times back then, but better, more structured, and more productive times now!! We've all seen huge amounts of healthy growth here.

I smile when I see newer members complaining about posts being deleted or mods being strict. If they were here during the wild, wild west they'd have a better understanding AND appreciation of how things came to be.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

6-13-04 for me. Met and talked to some great people on this site. Visited GFO back in the day, computer skills lacking sadly back then, (still are), wife gave me an e-mail name and set me up here. Cant remember how I got turned on to this site. Many thanks to the guys that started this site and the mods for doing a great job keeping it clean, no bickering and arguing here. Seen other sites go to the dogs because of that. Bought my boat off of a gentlman on this site some years back. Keep up the great work guys, thanks again. One heck of a fraternity


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

For me and my family it feels like 50 

Wouldn't trade a second of it for anything tho...love this place!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

4/10/04. Also from old unmentionable club.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Joined 04-10-2004
Took me 5 days to figger out where everybody from GFO went 

Been on hiatus for the last year or so. Slowly starting to check back in.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> For me and my family it feels like 50
> 
> Wouldn't trade a second of it for anything tho...love this place!


Well you do *LOOK* 50 LOL :Banane37:


----------



## bikerman67 (Apr 12, 2004)

04-12-2004 from other old site also


----------



## deadbetty01 (May 17, 2004)

5/17/2004 for me!! I used to check gfo for reports when i was younger and use the advice on fishing trips.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

7/ 5 / 2004 for me... Was Bobbio on gfo... Then became steelheadbob on here... There was a time OGF was my life, helping out with everything I could, hawgfests, crappie tournaments, mosquito lake and river clean ups, becoming a mod for awhile which was a great honor. I've made a lot of friends and also seen a lot pass,,,, I've kindavstrayed away from the site, but I check in from time to time to say hi to some people.... Tbh, this is THE BEST FISHING SITE IN THE WORLD, ALL BECAUSE OF ITS MEMBERS AND MODS!


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

09-15-2004


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

04-07-2004 for me. came after the other site died.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

12-26-2004


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

From the old site as well... made here on 4-11-04.

Ten years ago I was living the single life and fishing 5-6 days a week. Crazy how things change, married, 2 kids and lucky to fish 2 or 3 times a month. Wouldn't change a thing though! [in case she reads this]


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Did GFO used to have the lunar calendar or some "best fishing times" table or something like that? There was another site I used to goto a lot and I'm thinking that was it. I was never on their forums though.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah gfo did for sure.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

8/5/2004 took me a few months but I found it!&#128526;


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

4/5/04 here as well. If I recall BRK sent me an email letting me know. I'd have been lost back then not knowing where everyone went. It was a much closer "community" back then, but of course there were a lot less of us. Plus there was no such thing as Facebook and such, which I think has changed forum usage.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Wow. Joined May of '04. Where has the time gone?


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I came over from GFO.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Thought I would bring my old username out of retirement for this thread, 4-6-2014 for me so I missed it by one day. I use a different username over here now since my target species has shifted greatly I still use this old username on other forums.

I remember the old GFO days well as well as that one crazy offshoot forum that was running for a while that I don't remember the name anymore. 

Even though I don't post here as much as I use too, I got the racing bug for a while but now I am back into fishing but mainly for walleye. For a while there the carp board was one of the most popular sections on here believe it or not.


----------



## thebear (Apr 24, 2014)

You guys gonna make "OGF Original" leather cutoffs?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone gonna call Lewis out on it being 11 years, not 10 

It's awesome to see guys still around from back in the day...guys that knew what went down on GFO that ended up birthing OGF. Those were some wild times!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

This is a good read. I think all the 10 year guys should get some kind of badge of something under their user name.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

4-10-04 . Also was on old site.


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

4-16-04, I too came from the GFO site.
118 post in 11 years, I'm good for nearly 1 post per month LOL.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Maybe only one post per month, but what matters is that you've got that elusive 04 timestamp on your avatar. Trust me (and color me jealous - seriously). :!!#:S:B


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

*4/15/2004 *for me. Also came from the old site.

Time seems to be speeding up...


----------



## Cut Bait (Feb 3, 2006)

Came from GFO also, but had moved out of state and had slacked off for a couple of years, so missed the end of GFO.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Came over from GFO also. Had log on/ password issues & at the time was so wrapped up in my boys sports that I just lurked until I finally pm'd the mods & Brandon got me online. Don't have the time stamp, but been here for a long time.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Miso Ohio, looks like you missed it by 11 years and some change. 

04.07.2004 for me. Its been so much fun it hardly seems that long ago.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

4/14/2004 also came from GFO.... and it hasn't been free! I've spent more money on boats, motors, fishing gear, must-have doo-dads and shiny trinkets than I ever imagined possible thanks to the Lake Erie forum!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I have been here since day 1 i think


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

When we started OGF a group of us, ( the one's who started this site) sat up most of the night doing everything we could to get it up and running before we sent out invitations to members o GFO to come over and join us. The very first ones to join were those of us who started the site. 
Thanks to all the members who have stuck around with us for 11 years. Hope to see all of you, and more for many more years.


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

DaleM said:


> When we started OGF a group of us, ( the one's who started this site) sat up most of the night doing everything we could to get it up and running before we sent out invitations to members o GFO to come over and join us. The very first ones to join were those of us who started the site.
> Thanks to all the members who have stuck around with us for 11 years. Hope to see all of you, and more for many more years.


I am one ove the old guys on here also in two ways age 77 plus join date 4-7- 04 also came over from GFO brings back memories seeing all of the original handles. I remember all the arguments on GFO and turmoil which also lead to its down fall. " KUDOS " to all you guys who started OGF you have created a super site with your visions. Thanks to all of you. Tight Lines Fishguy


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice to see so many "heavy hitters" still frequenting the forums. Must be a good place. If nothing else, a fun way to kill time. Take that time!

Lots of fond memories on here, some feather rustling too.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

4/7/04 - Learned a lot here and the old site. Miss the Hogfest and Hetfest...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

JamesT said:


> Lots of fond memories on here, some feather rustling too.


I do that on purpose some times LOL :Banane09:


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Shake, how did I screw that up??? I really must be a "senior" member..haha


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I joined on 4-5-2004


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

I think it's awesome the site has been around for going on 10+ years, a testament to the members who started this site and continue to make it great for the noobs who come along.


:Banane35: here's to many decades more!!!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I've been around since April of 2004 and was part of the GFO site before that. I guess that makes me part of the furniture!

Wes


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

4-5-04 here...whew, long time ago


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Reminds me of this picture I posted a while back.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hahaha that's awesome!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

just for fun i went back to read my first ever post from when the site was new. Just used the search feature and sorted from oldest to newest.. It happened to be a pic of a 6 lb erie Smallmouth. NICE! Wish i could go back to those days....


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I remember you participating in the Central Ohio online tourney that was pictures everyone sent in. And it seems like your soft plastics business is growing, congrats.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> just for fun i went back to read my first ever post from when the site was new. Just used the search feature and sorted from oldest to newest.. It happened to be a pic of a 6 lb erie Smallmouth. NICE! Wish i could go back to those days....


Thats one thing that breaks my heart about loosing GFO; not being able to access all my NEWB posts!!  

Man what i'd give to read some of my reports from around 2000-2003, I was a complete novice. I think I had a two-piece Berkley lighting rod and some junk quantum back then. I couldn't jig worth a DAMN, techniques? I had none!







I just went fishing and "hoped for the best"

Slowly but surely I began to pick up the finer points of fishing, this site and all it's fantastic members played a HUGE role in that process, as did BUSTING MY BEHIND Rain/Snow/Sleet/Shine in order to pattern the bite and find good holes.

You know we see alot of newbs on here now, and for a year or so I began to get slightly upset/annoyed at some of there posts. Then one day it dawned on me that I too was once in their exact same shoes, so instead of flaming them i've tried to tone it down and help them out, of course im not perfect and occasionally get a little p.o'd.

All in All love this place, love what it stands for. Im not quite sure alot of the newer members quite get what this site is all about. Again I think the "New OGF Member Handbook" should be a Sticky in every Forum; it is an excellent introduction to what we are about as a whole.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> Thats one thing that breaks my heart about loosing GFO; not being able to access all my NEWB posts!!
> 
> Man what i'd give to read some of my reports from around 2000-2003, I was a complete novice. I think I had a two-piece Berkley lighting rod and some junk quantum back then. I couldn't jig worth a DAMN, techniques? I had none!
> 
> ...



Well said. As much as some can get worked up about publicizing spots and keeping smallmouth and blah blah blah...we all generally have similar interests in mind and all share an appreciating for the outdoors.

Also would love to see those early GFO posts I made. I vaguely remember sitting in 8th or 9th grade technology class making silly/bogus posts about a pond near my house to see if anyone else fished it.... My apologies to anyone I PO'd when I was that age.....maybe in 10 more years I'll apologize to people I'm annoying now


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2015)

i think one of the reasons why this site has lasted so long was that the mods do a phenomenal job at keeping politics and insults out. i question some of the deletions but in the big scheme of thing, they indeed have maintained control. kudos to them.

there are enough sites out there to argue the polarizing poisons that consume us these days but this site is so refreshing in that it is mostly about the outdoors.

formerly 'rapman'


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

All Eyes said:


> Reminds me of this picture I posted a while back.




Haha!...thats funny !


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Been so long forgot everything I knew...and threw!

nip


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

5-3-04 is my join date was on gfo as well, been a minute some of my best friends I met here, crazy


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I joined GFO maybe 6 months before the crash. Once it went away it took me awhile to find OGF and when I finally found it I became one of those awful lurkers we all hear about before joining.
All and all I think it's a great site and visit often.

Like acklac77 said I'm tend not to be so hard on the newbies, we were all there at one time.
I also agree the success of this site can be attributed to the what mods bring to the table.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I honestly attribute GFO and OGF's success, and really any and all internet forum's success to its members first and foremost. It was that lack of insight that ultimately brought GFO down. The owner did wrong by the members...the guys that post the content, bring the traffic, and ultimately make the site what it is.

As a mod/owner/operator/staff, we merely provide the spot for everyone to hang out and keep it tidy  In OGF's case, we try to balance between being a mod and being a member...we try to never lose sight that we are members too!

I do appreciate the props as do all of our guys...but in my eyes, you guys deserve the credit.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

My date is 4-13-04....


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

ShakeDown said:


> I honestly attribute GFO and OGF's success, and really any and all internet forum's success to its members first and foremost. It was that lack of insight that ultimately brought GFO down. The owner did wrong by the members...the guys that post the content, bring the traffic, and ultimately make the site what it is.
> 
> *As a mod/owner/operator/staff, we merely provide the spot for everyone to hang out and keep it tidy  In OGF's case, we try to balance between being a mod and being a member...we try to never lose sight that we are members too!*
> 
> I do appreciate the props as do all of our guys...but in my eyes, you guys deserve the credit.


This is what I admire!


----------



## marv (Nov 18, 2004)

November 2004 joined. Ive been a posting mofo


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

You LURKER you. skeeeeedadddddle and find your own honeyholes!!!


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

wow time does fly!! everyone i have met from this site has been good people! in fact steve (got one) and i were just laughing at deer camp about being the first one we met from ogf.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I've met many great guys from this site! The 27th of next month will mark my 10th year anniversary. I have learned a lot and I always know to check in here for the latest reports. I know I'll continue to use the site as long as it's around.


----------



## Craig Fletcher (Apr 5, 2004)

Been around since the beginning. Introduced many members to GFO back in the early days, was like member 110 there. Then came over here when that was self destructing.LOL 
Don't post near as often as I used to being I'm very seldom in Ohio, yet I still love reading the reports there.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Craig,

It has been a long time. 
Buckeye ice fishing 10 years ago?


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Well said. As much as some can get worked up about publicizing spots and keeping smallmouth and blah blah blah...we all generally have similar interests in mind and all share an appreciating for the outdoors.
> 
> Also would love to see those early GFO posts I made. I vaguely remember sitting in 8th or 9th grade technology class making silly/bogus posts about a pond near my house to see if anyone else fished it.... My apologies to anyone I PO'd when I was that age.....maybe in 10 more years I'll apologize to people I'm annoying now



I was(am) the little Brother to this guy^^^ I can only IMAGINE how many people I've PO'd over the years. Thats partially why I took several hiatus' from posting or viewing on the forum. Now I essentially Lurk with the occasional report/input but still feel connected with many of you. I just like knowing I am still among some of the Veterans, some twice my age and more, who like Mushi said, share common interests in the sport/obsession of fishing.

Heres to 10+ more years.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

just wanted to say Hi to SS. Hi SS. Met you and your Bro up at Oshay docks once. I seem to recall you were into souping up mid 80s cars at the time. Peace out today's Tom Sawyer.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

JamesT said:


> just wanted to say Hi to SS. Hi SS. Met you and your Bro up at Oshay docks once. I seem to recall you were into souping up mid 80s cars at the time. Peace out today's Tom Sawyer.


The good old days. I still remember that, driving along Riverside with the Dunkle and seeing you guys go tooling by hooting and hollering...classic 

Is Rod&Reel still around somewhere? I think that's what his name was.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Haven't heard from R&R (Glen) in awhile but he is a great, cool dude. We got out a couple times, fished in pouring rain once and had a blast.

Saw yer lid on BigJoshy's braggin board Jobah, nice! I think one of the "Private Ponds" on there is "Lake Otterbein". Like I said earlier it is just a matter of time before we fish and I look forward to that day!


----------



## pisces (Apr 30, 2004)

Helped start this site ...many good times and friends made ..some have passed on , as I see , but will always be close to me ... you all have a great day ...........DA KING !!!! 10.25 and OH YEA !!!!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Ha ha DA king! I remember having some fun :T some of your threads. The ones with pics where you cooked up a lot of pannies. You must have changed usernames because you have way more posts than that.. And that gill swimming in my sig? I stole it from you, so thanks!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Approaching ten years already! :B

Wow, all those years of building the site identity, reputation, and enjoying the events we put on, getting to know the rest of the guys of the OGF's Owner's Group and working together moderating etc., and especially getting to know and fish with a number of fellow OGF members; all of this has so enriched my life.

I too miss the HawgFest, Annual Membership Family Day, and the Winter Meet & Greets that we used to have. 

Also like has been said by someone else, I also miss all those of our first generation who are no longer with us, or only lurk anymore.

Maybe we should have a big Homecoming Meet & Greet and have a special feature to it encouraging the first generation members to also attend?


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

Made me look 4/12/2004 I'm like a cicada. I only show up some years.


----------



## Betain (Feb 10, 2006)

pisces said:


> Helped start this site ...many good times and friends made ..some have passed on , as I see , but will always be close to me ... you all have a great day ...........DA KING !!!! 10.25 and OH YEA !!!!!


Fish of a 1000 casts??? Not for Da King!!!!!

PM me we need to get together and fish again, it has been a long time, how is Clayton doing, have he moved back to Ohio yet?

This is Miso by the way.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Came over from GFO too. I don't post much but enjoy this site.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

9 years and 5 days. I'm still a Newbie I guess


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

August of 2004......


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> Approaching ten years already! :B


Starting to think you and Lewis are getting too old to count to 11


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

That is just cold Lundy.  Watching this site go up was an amazing experience.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

4/13/04. Came over from GFO. Great site. Great members. Great mods. Keep it up. 
LindyRigger


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL Kim! Oh crap, just recalculated... I'm beginning to resemble that remark.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I want this to get more views and repsonses that the "gonna put Mr. White through the most miserable death possible thread then go fish a Tourney in NY thread". 

Time to get outta here...


:T:T:T.(thats me revving the trolling motor and jetting off to another thread in case you were wondering) Keep em coming, good times, bc of such a great site....

Long live DA KING!!!!!.....and oh yeah....WHOOP WOOT!!!...(sorrry, hard as I try, It is impossible to try to imitate...,DA KING!!!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Was on GFO in the old day. Jim Corey told me about the site at a tourney. Went thru a divorce and was without computer/internet, then joined this site in 06. Met some great people on this site!!


----------



## Craig Fletcher (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Craig,
> 
> It has been a long time.
> Buckeye ice fishing 10 years ago?


I think that is about right, If I remember correctly I think I introduced you and Josh to gfo. I think?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to hear from you Craig. I remember the Piedmont icefishing days!


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Doing research on here I've come across a lot of folks who signed up and were here for one day, week, month and gone. Eleven years on one site is impressive!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Craig Fletcher said:


> I think that is about right, If I remember correctly I think I introduced you and Josh to gfo. I think?


No we were already members, but we met you from GFO ice fishing threads about Buckeye


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The Outdoor Connection said:


> Doing research on here I've come across a lot of folks who signed up and were here for one day, week, month and gone. Eleven years on one site is impressive!


There is also a huge list of members that were here for a day, a week, a month, that found out the door was locked when they tried to come back


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh forget it.....


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

Guess I was just a little late to the party,but still in the club


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Joined 04-05-04
Best memory was the perch trip to Erie. I was with Gator and my son Justcrazy in his FLATS BOAT. Rob sat on the poling tower and fished. We had lots of looks from everyone we passed. Just wish we had a picture.
He had a scupper leaking and the water in the back of the floor was deep enough for a perch I dropped to chase a minnow that was also dropped. 
Have met a lot of good fishing friends.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

crappiebub,

I remember that day well and the flats boat. Funny, I was just thinking about that boat on Erie just a couple of weeks ago when I was on a similar boat in Florida fishing Tampa bay.

It was the first ever Erie GFO event, Steelhauler and I set it up. We went out of Eastlake and had a cookout afterwards. I still remember WornDrowners dog taking a leak on EZMarcs foot also during the cookout.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Lundy said:


> crappiebub,
> 
> I remember that day well and the flats boat. Funny, I was just thinking about that boat on Erie just a couple of weeks ago when I was on a similar boat in Florida fishing Tampa bay.
> 
> It was the first ever Erie GFO event, Steelhauler and I set it up. We went out of Eastlake and had a cookout afterwards. I still remember WornDrowners dog taking a leak on EZMarcs foot also during the cookout.


April 14, 04. My how time flies. I was with GFO before also


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I sure miss that boat Lundy and Crappiebub. That was a fun outing and we met a lot of good people. I haven't been perch fishing since that trip, but have fond memories.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

5-12-2005 here, man I have to say it's been great. Really like family, sometimes we laugh, sometimes we fight, sometimes we just agree to disagree. But in the end we all love fishing and from what I can tell largely support C&R or selective harvest. That really make me for one happy to know the OGF group is doing it's part to preserve our resource.
I look forward to sharing with my future grandchildren that a bunch of old fish smelling OGF'ers contributed to our great day on the water.
Thanks again to all...................


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Kim,

Yeah that was a lot of fun. Wormdrowners dog tried to pee on me too! That was the first time that I met Stinky Fingers (Jason) and the start of a friendship that would span years. I still miss the man! 

Wes


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks like I've got about 8 more days. I was never on GFO. I think someone mentioned it on Ohiosportman. There were some crazy debates in the early days of that forum! Lol


----------

